# Grouphead screw



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Wondering if anyone could offer some advice.

I bought a Silvia 18 months ago, used it a few times and then had to stop coffee for serious health reasons (much to my horror!). I remember at the time not being able to remove the screw to take the grouphead screen out etc, as it was so tight.

I've taken the machine back out now, as I'm hoping my health will at least let me now drink decaf, but the screw is utterly, totally stuck. I asked the man next door to try unscrewing it - nothing. Tried with a pair of pliers and its just leaving a groove in the outer metal of the screw.

Is there anything I can do to help loosen it?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

My Silvia has a Posi/Phillips screwdriver slot, also you can use a socket as the screw head is hexagonal, is this the same as yours? If so a socket will be a lot better than a screwdriver for shifting it


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

My Silvia has a Posi/Phillips screwdriver slot, also you can use a socket as the screw head is hexagonal, is this the same as yours? If so a socket will be a lot better than a screwdriver for shifting it

Double post don't know why!


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, the socket is hexagonal. Do you know what size it would take, as I think I'll have to buy a set, (one with short, stubby handles to or some kind of ratchet to lever down? )


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah, it's ok now thanks - managed to get it off with an adjustable wrench I found. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

You're welcome, when re fitting I just nip it tight, otherwise it will always be a pain to undo.


----------

